# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  یک تعداد بازی Open Source با در C++‎ با کتابخانه SDL

## shahmohammadi

سلام.
در این لینک یک تعداد بازی سورس باز قرار داده و حیفم اومد اینجا نگذازمشون.
لینک

----------


## maryamghalandari

لینک کار نمیکنه

----------


## danial.saeedi

ببخشید با در یعنی چی؟

----------

